# Bissanzeiger



## Killer Carp (11. Februar 2002)

Hallo kann mir jemand tipps für einen bissanzeiger geben vieleicht zum selbstbauen oder einen kaufbaren eben ein gutes angebot.


----------



## Skunk2000 (11. Februar 2002)

hi Killercarp!
Kenn mich zwar mit Bissanzeigern nicht aus, aber auf www.askari-angelsport.de  unter Sonderangebote habe ich einen von Perca für unter 10€ gesehen! Ob der was taugt weis ich aber nicht!

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Lynx (11. Februar 2002)

Servus  Killer Carp,schau mal im Forum &acute;Basteln u. Selbermachen&acute; das Thema &acute;Bissanzeiger&acute; an.
Das ist was zum Eigenbau.


-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Klausi2000 (11. Februar 2002)

Ich würd vom SelberBauen abraten ... wie oft sind die Dinger dann nicht wasserdicht und versagen ... mein Tipp: Carpsounder von ehmanns ... ich hab noch Uralt-CS von denen, die Baterie hält mind. ne ganze Saison, oft auch viel länger ... die funktionieren auch unter Wasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und sind nicht zu teuer ... haben immer so um die 100 - 120 DM gekostet, je nach Ausstattung ...Klausi

-------------------------------------------------------

Projekt:    www.linux-knowledge-portal.de   
Privat:           www.kairies.de  

Boardferkel des Jahres 2001


----------



## Skunk2000 (11. Februar 2002)

Schau mal  hier.   unter Cao Preishits Sonderangebote => Bissanzeiger


----------



## Skunk2000 (11. Februar 2002)

Hab noch ne Frage zu den Bissanzeigern! (Hoffe es macht dir nix Killer Carp)
Piept jeder Bissanzeiger? Bei vielen steht dran mit anschluss für Sounderbox was heist das? Muss ich so ne Sounderbox dranmachen oder piept des ding auch so?

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Franky (11. Februar 2002)

Eine Sounderbox ist ein Zubehörteil, um im "entfernten" Schirmzelt nachts geweckt zu werden. Die Bißanzeiger piepen alle von "alleine" und übertragen das Signal via Kabel oder Funk zum schlafenden Angler im Zelt. Der weiß dann, wohin er watscheln darf, um evtl. einen Fisch zu drillen... 
Ist für den "normalen" Betrieb der Anzeiger nicht nötig und "anfällige Spielerei"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Killer Carp (12. Februar 2002)

Danke für euere zahlreichen beiträge


----------



## MichaelB (14. Februar 2002)

Moin,ich finde ja, daß schlafende Angler im Bett viiiel besser aufgehoben sind als am Wasser, oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Ich nehme als Bissanzeiger nachts Knicklichter, tagsüber sehe ich die Rutnespitze auch si ganz gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Michael


----------



## Homer (14. Februar 2002)

@ MichaelB 
Warum sich quälen, wenns auch einfach geht? Die elektrischen Bissanzeiger sind echt pracktisch. Mache öfter die Nächte durch und fahre dann zur Arbeit, ohne Schlaf hält man das nicht lange durch. Was willst Du auch die ganze Nacht wach bleiben? Kannst eh nix sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber jedem das seine. Es kommt auch immer ganz drauf an, mit welcher Angelmethode man sich die Nacht um die Ohren schlägt...

-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Homer
  Catch and Release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[2 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von homer am 14-02-2002 um 18:53.]


----------



## Hunter (14. Februar 2002)

Hi MichaelB,wir bringen doch unser Bett mit ans Wasser.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Außerdem kann man deine Aussage nicht so einfach verallgemeinern! Erst mal ist es von der Angelart und vom Gewässer abhängig! Hast du etwa Lust dich nächtelang hinter deine Ruten zu setzen und auf deinen heiß ersehnten Biss warten? Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass man evtl. keinen einzigen Biss die gesamte Nacht bekommt (ja ich angele auf Karpfen), macht es dann Sinn sich die Nacht um die Ohren zu schlagen?? Und den nächsten Tag ist man auch kaputt... Wenn du natürlich von einer hohen Bissausbeute ausgehst, oder ganze zwei Nächte im gesamten Jahr angelst, kann ich es verstehen die Nacht wach zu bleiben, aber wenn man mehrere Nächte hintereinander keinen Biss bekommt???Ich schlafe jedenfalls weiter...Angeln ist Erholung und kein Stress!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-------------------------------------------------------
Gruß Hunter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Es lebe das Catch and Release

[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Hunter am 14-02-2002 um 20:06.]


----------



## MichaelB (15. Februar 2002)

Moin,stimmt schon angeln soll in erster Linie erholsam sein!
Ich gehe in erster Linie zum Brandungsangeln oder im Sommer, wenn am Strand nix mehr läuft, an der Elbe auf Aale. Ist zwar beides auch eher was für Nachteulen, allerdings mache ich in der Regel dann auch gegen zwei Uhr Feierabend. Also nix mit die Nacht durchmachen, das habe ich mir abgwöhnt seit ich zwei jetzt knapp drei Jahre alte Energiebündel zu Hause habe, die wolln am Wochenende auch was vom Papi haben und das mit dem morgens lange pennen kommt wohl erst wenn sie zur Schule sollen...*** Und eine Nacht durchangeln und dann zur Arbeit kommt bei meinem Job nicht in Frage, also doch lieber das Bett zu Hause lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
MichaelP.S.: und wat den een sien Uhl is den annern sien Nachtigal


----------



## posengucker (28. Februar 2002)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren einen NO-Name Bissanzeiger (nicht mal auf der Rechnung und auch innen kein Firmennamen)gekauft und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Hab sie mal 1 Woche am Teich vergessen, weil ich vor einem aufziehenden Gewitter flüchten musste. Haben keinen Schaden genommen.

Gekauft hab ich sie damals beim Anglertreff in Wien um
ATS 199 (14,46 EUR). Vielleicht weiss hier jemand, wie diese Dinger wirklich heissen und ob es die noch gibt.

Grüsse
Posengucker


----------



## fischkopf (9. April 2004)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

hab die billigen von Askari! Tun's völlig.
Benutze ich auch nur zum Nachtangeln. Tagsüber vertraue ich lieber auf manuelle Bisanzeiger. Da macht angeln einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## geier09 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe eine Frage in Richtung Welsfischen............wenn man nur mit totem Köderfisch angeln darf, ist es dann besser mit Dem normalen Schwimmer, mit der Knochenmontage oder mit einer Bojenmontage zu angeln.......würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand antworten kann, bin ehct ratlos....DANKE

mfg geier09


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

Kommt ganz drauf an (Fließgewässer, Treibgut, Unter-/Überwasserhindernisse, Gewässertiefe, ..)..


----------



## mlkzander (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bissanzeiger*

du hast deine frage in einem seit jahren toten thread gestellt
und noch dazu das thema verfehlt..........

um dir aber zu antworten, keine der montagen ist für toten
köfi auf wels geeignet, weil er einer der schlechtesten köder
auf wels ist, viel besser gehen da noch würmer, leber, calamar usw.
wenn schon was totes an den haken muss............


----------

